# [OT]Linux e cellulari

## effeuno

A casa non ho un collegamento a Internet fisso.

Vi chiedo se avete dei consigli per un eventuale cellulare da collegare al mio pc e abbonamento flat.

Grazie.Last edited by effeuno on Thu Jul 15, 2004 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marco86

ma come ti vuoi connettere?

BT o via IRDA?

con gli infrarossi non credo che sia tanto facile...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> con gli infrarossi non credo che sia tanto facile...

 

Concordo penso che la soluzione migliore sia prendere un cellurare con BT

----------

## marco86

@fedeliallalinea: ema mi aveva detto che avrebbe fatto un piccolo how-to per configurare il suo nokia 6600 con gentoo, in modo da usarlo come modem....

io volevo fare la stessa sua cosa, ci eravamo sentiti per PM, ma io non ho visto nessun how-to, forse tu fedeli che 6 più presente di me, hai mica letto qualcosa al riguardo?

//EDIT: ecco il post che avevo letto...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> io volevo fare la stessa sua cosa, ci eravamo sentiti per PM, ma io non ho visto nessun how-to, forse tu fedeli che 6 più presente di me, hai mica letto qualcosa al riguardo?

 

Non mi pare di averlo visto

[MOD]

Prossima volta queste domande fammele tramite pm cosi' non sporchiamo i post con delle cose che non sono strettamente dell'argomento

[/MOD]

----------

## effeuno

Scusate la mia ignoranza....

Cosa vuol dire cellulare con BT.

Io pensavo ad un cellulare con cavo usb e fare un abbonamento flat.

Imperativo: spendere poco per la connessione e ninete canoni.

----------

## marco86

BT= Bluetooth

è un sistema di comunicazione onde radio, a seconda della serie del trasmettitote puoi mandare file fino a 100m(almeno, senza ostacoli, gira voce che con quelli di prima categoria ci arrivi)

----------

## effeuno

Nessuno sa darmi un nome di cellulare che posso collegare al pc tramite usb ????

----------

## marco86

[OT]

guarda, io sinceramente non so quali telefoni abbiano il cavo USB(cerca nei siti di telefonia mobile), però ti posso consigliare sicuramente un cell che supparti la tecnologia GPRS, per sapere di più su questa tecnologia clicca qui, ricordati che i primi modelli che supportano il gprs riscono a fruttare poca banda, quindi le prestazioni sono più o meno di un 56kb

[/OT]

----------

## masterbrian

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Nessuno sa darmi un nome di cellulare che posso collegare al pc tramite usb ????

 

Io personalmente ho provato diversi tipi di connessione per internet con linux. Cellulare con infrarossi, cavo (seriale pero'), Bluetooth e anche una connect card. Rimanendo del parere che la soluzione migliore e' l'ultima, direi che la soluzione con il bluetooth e' quella che piu' ti si adatta. Io mi sono trovato bene con i cellulari nokia (puoi usare quello che preferisci, unico requisito e' che  abbia bluetooth ovviamente e gprs). Gli ultimi modelli sono in grado di farti arrivare a velocita' maggiori, se i carrier ti supportano pero'  :Smile: 

Esistono delle guide (se fai una ricerca nel forum le trovi anche in italiano) che ti spiegano passo passo cosa devi fare per avere il tuo collegamento bluetooth funzionante... non e' proprio facilissimo ma una volta impostato ci vuole poco.

----------

## marco86

bè, se hai un nokia e una chiavetta bluetooth basta che guardi nei post utilissimi, e non credo che sia un'impresa impossibile configurarlo!

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...da collegare al mio pc e abbonamento flat. 
> 
> 

 

be, io avevo provato quella della vodafone, mi trovavo molto bene, peò ultimamente hanno tolto il traffico illimitato di megabyte, e l'hanno fissato a 500Mb al mese per la promozione normale, mentre a un 1.5Gb per quella UMTS...

i costi della gprs (500Mb al mese) sono di 20euro, metre per quella UMTS sono di 30euro al mese!

----------

## tomasino

posso dire che sono mesi che mi collego con BT al mio sonyericsson t68i: costa poco (con BT e gprs a meno nn ne ho trovati), funziona (anche se in generale il telefono non è il top).

----------

## effeuno

Grazie Tomasino!!!

Allora vada per il t68i

Mi dici qualcosa su chiavetta e abbonamento????

----------

## nick_spacca

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> .. mentre a un 1.5Gb per quella UMTS...
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma e' possibile usare un cell UMTS con linux??? 

Se si quella sarebbe -secondo me- la soluzione migliore (~380Kbit/sec), ma qualche tempo fa ho cercato notizie di UMTS&Linux ma  non ho trovato nessuno che fosse riuscito a farlo funzionare   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## marco86

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Scusa ma e' possibile usare un cell UMTS con linux??? 
> 
> Se si quella sarebbe -secondo me- la soluzione migliore (~380Kbit/sec), ma qualche tempo fa ho cercato notizie di UMTS&Linux ma  non ho trovato nessuno che fosse riuscito a farlo funzionare  

 

Siceramente non lo so, so che ci va un celll umts, e per arrivare ad alte velocità ci va proprio una buona copertura....

Non so sai, credo che il problema non sia tanto quanto il tipo di servizio, ma come stabilire il collegamento al pc...

----------

## masterbrian

UMTS -> Forse non mi sono espresso chiaramente nel mio post precedente, ma umts e linux funzionano benissimo. Io lo uso da qualche mese e mi trovo benissimo (380k sono reali  :Smile: )

----------

## marco86

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> UMTS -> Forse non mi sono espresso chiaramente nel mio post precedente, ma umts e linux funzionano benissimo. Io lo uso da qualche mese e mi trovo benissimo (380k sono reali )

 

infatti, ear quello che pensavo, il problema non è il tipo di collegamento, ma tanto quando di interfacciare i due dispositivi....

per quanto riguarda la velocità credo che riguardi dalla copertura del segnale, io GPRS arrivavo sui 5Kb/s, però in un paesino inculato, e per teneremi in contatto per chat andava più che bene...

io prima dell'acquisto mi informerei sulla copertura...

----------

## Su-34

salve ragazzi scusate ma nn ho trovato risposta ad una domanda che mi assillla nella guida d installazione:

e' possibile installare gentoo da stage1 via connessione gprs, cioe' configurare la connessione dal livecd???

ciao e grazie

----------

## xchris

confermo!

io ho provato lg8110 con l'operatore 3.Connessione USB.

Si scheggia....ma e' una bastonata colossale!  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## flocchini

Mi collego abitualmente con un V600 motorola con cavo usb e gprs senza alcun problema. La procedura utilizzata 'e valida x qualsiasi cellulare della serie V, certo non devi aspettarti chissacosa, 8k sono un miraggio  :Wink: 

----------

## tomasino

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e' possibile installare gentoo da stage1 via connessione gprs, cioe' configurare la connessione dal livecd???
> 
> 

 

Se è possibile non lo so, sicuramente non è una cosa immediata se procedi da livecd, la connessione BT richiede un kernel ad hoc (credo che quello del livecd abbia i moduli necessari) e dei programmi che vanno emersi (come li scarichi se nn hai ancora una connessione disponibile?).

La faccenda è più semplice se installi da un'altra distro avviata.

----------

## Su-34

ciao tommasino

ti riferisci al fatto di magari bootare con knoppix, configurare la connessione, e poi installare gentoo dalla stessa sessione vero?

avevo pensato anche io cosi, infatti volevo una conferma che si potesse fare.

ad ogni modo, si puo sempre fare anche se la connessione e' seriale e nn BT come dici tu, o no?

scusa ma a queste domande nn ho trovato alcuna risposta nenahc econ cerca

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> ti riferisci al fatto di magari bootare con knoppix, configurare la connessione, e poi installare gentoo dalla stessa sessione vero?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## Ghostraider

Io ho un Nokia 6310i ( ha sia IR che BT ) prima con Knoppix avevo un programmino "GPRS Connection" e si navigava bene anche via IR.

dovresti vedere se ci fosse anche sotto Gentoo

Ciao

----------

## Su-34

va bene allora provo ad andare per gradi:

mettendo inizialmente la scheda adattotore bt  e provo a farla riconoscere a gentoo livecd minimal, dopodiche configuro la connessione. e provo quindi a installare da stage1.

nel caso che questo nn sia possibile perche gentoo nn mi riconosce la scheda allora cambio strategia di installazione e parto con una distro live tipo knoopix, configuro la connessione li sotto e parto da stage 1 di nuovo

ok grazie per l aiuto

@randomaze: la domanda nn era: come si installa gentoo da knoppix  :Mr. Green:  , se hai messo il link per darmi una mano a reoperirlo, allora grazie cmq   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> @randomaze: la domanda nn era: come si installa gentoo da knoppix 

 

Io la ho interpretata con "E' possibile installare..." e ti ho messo il link perché se ci sono le istruzioni allora é possibile  :Wink: 

----------

## Su-34

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Su-34 wrote:*   @randomaze: la domanda nn era: come si installa gentoo da knoppix  
> 
> Io la ho interpretata con "E' possibile installare..." e ti ho messo il link perché se ci sono le istruzioni allora é possibile 

 

tranquillo anzi meglio cosi perche' ho trovato una cosa molto interessante nel link che mi hai postato... vale a dire l installazione da stage1 senza supporto alla rete. che dire, nell equivoco...........   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lan

Salve Gentaglia

mi sono connesso esclusivamente con il cellulare negli scorsi 4 mesi (ora adsl) mi sono trovato discretamente bene, usavo un motorola C350 e un cavo usb-->mini DV ( in tutto ho speso meno di 100 euro 80 per il cellulare e 15 per il cavo da 3 metri). per il gestore io usavo il servizion flat di vodafone da 500 mb al mese (ATTENZIONE 500mb ricezione+trasmissione). nel kernel ho dovuto solo abilitare il modulo cdc_acm (usb-modem) poi il cellulare è diventato /dev/usb/acm/0 (nel kernel 2.4 il modulo si chiama cdc ) e poi che dire, inizialmente ho usato easy gprs connect poi sono passato a uno script ppp, unico problema risontrato sonon stai i permessi del device che ogni tanto avevano bisogno di un #chmod 777  /dev/usb/acm/0  

e poi hce dire... bhe col gprs hai difficoltà a usare ftp, ed ssh è SPAVENTOSAMENTE lenta cry: 

Ciao    :Wink: 

----------

## malessio

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> A casa non ho un collegamento a Internet fisso.
> 
> Vi chiedo se avete dei consigli per un eventuale cellulare da collegare al mio pc e abbonamento flat.
> 
> Grazie.

 

ho connesso un cellulare siemens s55 in diversi modi e senza grosse difficolta:

cavo seriale (che è in dotazione)

cavo seriale + convertitore seriale usb

bluetooth (grazie a motaboy che mi è corso in aiuto)

con wind e tim. wind sta facendo delle offerte flat a 20 euri/mese ... non sono malaccio.

baci

----------

## Su-34

 *malessio wrote:*   

>  *effeuno wrote:*   A casa non ho un collegamento a Internet fisso.
> 
> Vi chiedo se avete dei consigli per un eventuale cellulare da collegare al mio pc e abbonamento flat.
> 
> Grazie. 
> ...

 

to'.... mo' guarda un po... anhe io sono nella stessa situazione e cioe' con un cellulare s 55 da ollegare al p via seriale o via BT, nn e' che puoi postarmi il link alla discussione con motaboy di ui parli se questa e' anora presente nel forum? sicuramente mi sara utile. ne ho trovate di discussioni ma nn credo sia quella che dici tu

grazie ciao

----------

